# trolling motor battery



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

I need to buy a battery for a 20 pound thrust trolling motor. Since the motor is so small, is it really necessary for me to go with a deep cycle battery? I'll have it in a battery dry box, fresh water only. Also, where's best place to purchase without costing me and arm and a leg? Thanks for the help.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A 20lb TM is a small one.
Will it work with any "car style 12V battery"? Yes it will.

A true DC "Deep Cycle" battery is really a better option and I'm not talking one of those DP "Dual Purpose" batteries.

The way a DC is designed, is so it can be drawn down farther and recover better.

But as I said it will work with any 12V battery. The bigger the batteries RC "Reserve Capacity" the longer it will last pushing you along.

Batteries have made a jump in price. The last small car style battery I bought to crank my house generator was in the neighborhood of $80 and there was nothing special about it. This was back in the summer.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Academey has had best price last few yrs. I have 5 boat batt. They have a combo starting /trolling motor comboI need 3 myself now.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

You can often get "seconds" (reman, scratch and dent, etc) for about $30 at the Interstate store in Milton (off Avalon). Yes, go with a deep cycle.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I use a small 34 series deep cycle trolling motor battery for my pond boat. It is smaller and lighter than a regular 24 or 27 series "regular" size trolling motor. Works great, I got a gel battery from West Marine in that size. It is expensive but is 6 years old and still works great !


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Flounderpounder said:


> You can often get "seconds" (reman, scratch and dent, etc) for about $30 at the Interstate store in Milton (off Avalon). Yes, go with a deep cycle.


anyone know a place in Crestview, Niceville or FWB that may have reman/recond 24/27 batteries?


----------

